# Who has a Jug?



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jugs are a jack russell cross pug. Just wondering if anyone out there has them and post pics!! i'm getting one in june


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would you want such a terrible "designer dog" crossbred which will no doubt have so many health problems =(

Genetically health tested pure bred dogs beat badly bred crosses with unknown health conditions. My opinion, of course >.>


----------



## Niall (Apr 25, 2011)

We have had around 12 come through my work this year already, most just look like a Pug but darker in colour and dont snort like Pugs haha


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm not getting one for its looks, i'm getting it because they are awesome. and i've never had a puppy of my own and i think they are awesome


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 25, 2011)

How are they awesome? =/ What do they have to offer that a pure bred jack russell or pug can't offer? Other then being cheaper.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 25, 2011)

Edit: A quick internet search... 




They have all the genetic problems of pugs (eyes popping out etc) and more often than not, the breeders don't bother with genetic testing and are simply in it for the money 

If you want a puppy, go to your local shelter. There are plenty of animals there that need a home.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

I have mutts.
One of them a Maltese x Shih Tzu, the other looks like an American Eskimo, but mostly looks like a long-haired Chihuahua/Pomeranian.


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 25, 2011)

My brother has a jug - better than purebred pugs as they inherit the JR snout. She's never had any of the breathing or eye problems that pugs are prone to. My brother's friend's pug, on the other hand, wheezes everytime you take him anywhere. Granted, there are some ridiculous crosses out there, but this one seems ok. None of her littermates (that I've heard of) have had any problems


----------



## Tinky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a Staffie cross Lhasa Apso. If she was a desiner breed I gusee she would be a Sta-pso, which phoenetically is a Statue.

How come when you cross a red cattle dog with a blue healer, you dont get a purple cat healer?

Cheers Tinky


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought mine from a puppy farm


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 25, 2011)

Do they drop their coat like a jack russell? Ive bred pekingese so the other problems are ok for me, but its the coat cannot stand the hair drop


----------



## wokka (Apr 25, 2011)

We have a jack russel cross sausage dog. Perhaps it should be called a jrsog but I shorten it to a jog. It doesn't drop hair.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> I have a jug sitting right in front of me as I write
> 
> 
> Its about half full
> ...



Some say half full, others say half empty; then there are yet others who say "This? This is my jug? I don't think so... my jug was full, and it was a bigger jug..."

These day's purebreds are the original designer dog; there are few, particularly in the toy dog range such as pugs, who were bred less for looks and more for health. Designer vs purebred is a moot argument when it comes to money, it's like breeding pythons. If you're selling them, to some degree everyone's in it for the money as opposed to the love of the animal.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 Jack Russell crosses and both have to be kept inside, they can both jump a backyard fence in one bound, they can both climb trees, the female will find a way out of anything by either climbing, digging or jumping, the male is doesn't want to escape, he just likes to pick fights with my Bull Mastiff x and sit on the fence and bark at the neighbors dog. Things to consider when buying JR crosses or purebreeds, they are Houdinis.


----------



## wokka (Apr 25, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I have 2 Jack Russell crosses and both have to be kept inside, they can both jump a backyard fence in one bound, they can both climb trees, the female will find a way out of anything by either climbing, digging or jumping, the male is doesn't want to escape, he just likes to pick fights with my Bull Mastiff x and sit on the fence and bark at the neighbors dog. Things to consider when buying JR crosses or purebreeds, they are Houdinis.


 
If you cross JR with a sd it takes the jump out of them.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

we already have a jack russell and a staffy lol, but our JR is a lazy bugger



Asharee133 said:


> we already have a jack russell and a staffy lol, but our JR is a lazy bugger


 and anyway, i'm not paying for it. i'm getting it for free off a friend because of my illnesses as kind of a motivation and a distraction, and also to have a friend


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 25, 2011)

wokka said:


> If you cross JR with a sd it takes the jump out of them.


 Whats a SD


----------



## Shadow86 (Apr 25, 2011)

why not a bulldog with a ****zu than you can have a bullshi.....wait a minute no one will buy that.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 25, 2011)

I say go for it,..if you've informed yourself about the possible ailments and are willing to deal with them IF they arise so be it. I looked into getting a French Bulldog but way to much risk with top breeders still testing for about 5 or 6 issues they are trying to breed out. I don't think there is a better companion and distraction than a dog. Unless it's living next door and barks. Show us when you get him/her


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I say go for it,..if you've informed yourself about the possible ailments and are willing to deal with them IF they arise so be it. I looked into getting a French Bulldog but way to much risk with top breeders still testing for about 5 or 6 issues they are trying to breed out. I don't think there is a better companion and distraction than a dog. Unless it's living next door and barks. Show us when you get him/her


 cheers Mr.Burns  of course i will!! but it wont be till juneish


----------



## Torah (Apr 25, 2011)

Ive got rottweillers ! Grrrrrr


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

Torah said:


> Ive got rottweillers ! Grrrrrr


 grrrr is right! they grrrrr alot  i dont like rotties too much, well male ones anyway...expecially when they aren't desexed ._. bad memory.


----------



## Andrais (Apr 25, 2011)

ash get a tenterfield terrier like my dog, nothing like them they are amazing. Not a jack russel, not a fox terrier, not a mini foxie, not a jack russel cross a mini foxie, no a tenterfield terrier. They are as hardy as nails and very intelligent (my dog couldn't pull me accross the road when i was walking him on his leash, so he tried to
chew through it instead whilst i was not looking ) and my dog loves brass bands (found that out today at the anzac march) and they are adorable


----------



## Torah (Apr 25, 2011)

lol my males not desexed and yah hes a handful . he flipped me over the other day cause he wanted to chase a fluffy dog he thought was a cat lol , dragged me a good 5 metres before I got my leg around a tree n stopped him lmfao . Hes always mussled but , its law now.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

Torah said:


> lol my males not desexed and yah hes a handful . he flipped me over the other day cause he wanted to chase a fluffy dog he thought was a cat lol , dragged me a good 5 metres before I got my leg around a tree n stopped him lmfao . Hes always mussled but , its law now.


 jesus. thats just amazing. LOL


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 25, 2011)

> he flipped me over the other day cause he wanted to chase a fluffy dog he thought was a cat lol , dragged me a good 5 metres before I got my leg around a tree n stopped him lmfao . Hes always mussled but , its law now.



Sounds like a pretty dangerous dog


----------



## K3nny (Apr 25, 2011)

lol i've got a pomeranian cross boy back home (baby picture = avatar) and he still can drag me like a few cm's when i walk him
oh and small man syndrome too, bugger never shuts up, + plays abit rought but i love him anyway


----------



## wokka (Apr 25, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Whats a SD


Sausage dog


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

those are nasty buggers. LMAO


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

wokka said:


> Sausage dog


 
dachshund??


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 25, 2011)

A pug x Jack russell (i like to refer to an animal as it really is, not some abbreviated sales pitch) will not necessarily have health issues from either breed. It depends on the dogs ancestors and because it's a cross bred it will also come down to chance.

The point is without knowing the parents of the animal you don't know what health issues it may have inherited. Crossing animals of different sizes can also result in anatomical issues that can cause weakness's or even strengths.

You also have no idea what your dog will be like coat wise or temperament wise. Atleast with a purebred you have an idea of what you're getting and the ability to research each breed before making a decision.

I'm all for rescuing and rehoming but i'm against 'designer' crossbreds because mostly they are money making machines, nothing more.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 25, 2011)

i for one stand by the theory that 'designer' crossbreds is just a fancy term for mongrel
nothing like good ol marketing


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2011)

But if you think about it only using pure logic 

ALL domesticated dogs are pure breeds because they all have exactly the same scientific name


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as it's not dropping hair and ends in oodle it's good in my books :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Apr 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> But if you think about it only using pure logic
> ALL domesticated dogs are pure breeds because they all have exactly the same scientific name


A species and a breed are different things. So no, not all dogs are pure breeds, but they are the same species. It kinda frustrates me when I see different species referred to as "Breeds"  Seems to happen here quite a lot- people referring to different snake species as different "breeds" lol. 

And so long as you are aware of potential health problems, no one can stop you  there are some dog breeds I definitely don't think should be in existance though! (no I'm not referring to this case, either)


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 25, 2011)

Just keep a couple of plastic spoons handy to help assist it in popping its eyes back in its head! :lol:


----------



## BJC-787 (Apr 26, 2011)

in actual fact crossing those 2 breeds removes some of the health problems from the pug side eg breathing problems from short snout.
another example is the maltese x shih-tzu removes 3 problems, underbite from the shih-tzu, the overbite from the maltses and any breathing problems from the shih-tzu's short snout.
also look how many of the pure breeds have genetic health problems


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Why would you want such a terrible "designer dog" crossbred which will no doubt have so many health problems =(
> 
> Genetically health tested pure bred dogs beat badly bred crosses with unknown health conditions. My opinion, of course >.>


 
ABSOLUTELY couldnt agree more

Plus dont forget just like cross breeding snakes....some in the litter will be absolutely gorgeous and the exact 'look' you want from the cross and the rest will be fuglies with a designer pricetag. At least with a throughbred dog from good healthtested lines you are more likely to get what you paid for a dog that looks like the breed it is meant to be......

Just make sure you look look and look again at the breeders of the dog you decide to go for and always try to find a breeder in a network ie I dont have a litter at the moment but so and so I know has pups you could choose from....this means they are most likely doing the right thing....it is breeders nobody wants to talk to and 'dont know anyone else' you need to be wary of. and if anyone says to you 'i dont need to health screen my dogs i just 'know' they are healthy what they are really saying is 'i dont WANT to health screen my dogs because it is really epensive and I might find a problem in my breeding aninmals...better to just say I know they are fine that do the right thing.

Hope this helps...please dont buy a designer dog it just perpetuates puppy farming...and remember just like cross bred snakes...instant results but what do you do next when you want to go on breeding...even if your little dog is only going to be a pet...it still is a money making scheme for all the wrong reasons.



moosenoose said:


> I bought mine from a puppy farm


 
if you saw what goes on in puppy farms you wouldnt attach your name to a statement like that !!



moosenoose said:


> As long as it's not dropping hair and ends in oodle it's good in my books :lol:


 
The labradoodle actually has a breeders organisation and they are still working towards official recognition of their breed...this is different and i know that there is a lot more thought put inot the breeding program...so if you were going to go for a cross breed one of these would be a better option...but again ask lots of questions as both labs and poodles have issues and need to have proper testing...and again you want someone involved int he proper breeding program.



BJC-787 said:


> in actual fact crossing those 2 breeds removes some of the health problems from the pug side eg breathing problems from short snout.
> another example is the maltese x shih-tzu removes 3 problems, underbite from the shih-tzu, the overbite from the maltses and any breathing problems from the shih-tzu's short snout.
> also look how many of the pure breeds have genetic health problems


 
again these probelsma re removed...if you are lucky and you get the right mi between the breeds.....dont presume that it will always work....cross breeding does not automatically guarentee that the problems will be solved. also if animals are used that are not properly health tested then you can end up with a pup with the inherited health problems from both parents......


ok ive had my say....got on my soap box...now ill shut up lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it is funny that people don't think pure bred dogs have genetic/health problems. They can have all the health testing done you want, does not mean predisposed problems like, breathing and eye problems in pugs for example, are not going to show later. Admittedly not all breeds have health problems but a lot do and a lot of the problems don't manifest until later in the dog/cats life. I remember years ago when I got my first dog as an adult, vets used to recommend crosses to people because of their hardiness. Now for some reason, the myth has arisen that crosses are unhealthy and pure bred dogs, the original designer breeds, are the picture of health. I can only speak from personal experience but the only animals I have had health problems of a major nature with are pures, with the one exception being my Rhodesian Ridgeback, but they are a pretty untampered with breed so that makes sense. He was stolen of me at a young age though.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta, the difference between purebred (those that are PAPERED and TESTED) and crossbred dogs is that you know what you're getting with a purebred dog. They generally cost more because the breeder has spent the time and money to get their animals tested for diseases common to that breed. The good breeders will not use breeding stock if the animal is positive for the disease (depending on what it is, of course), and no, a "good" breeder is not particularly difficult to find. Also, to say that crossbred dogs are hardier is just a way for lazy breeders to sell their animals. A crossbred dog cannot BE hardier if the parents have genetic diseases. The difference is that you don't KNOW what you're getting with a crossbred, and I think you'll find plenty of crossbred dogs get sick too. To say a crossbred dog is hardier then a purebred just shows a lack of understanding of genetics and logic. And yes, I realise vets used to say it- but you'll be hard pressed to find one that says it now.

You have to remember that it's easy for some breeders to say their dogs are pure even if they're not. It's also not hard for you to ask them to produce their papers, certificates and ask to see the parents. If a breeder cannot do any one of them, they're likely lying to you 

Personally, I think it's better to go to the pound if you're looking for a companion animal, unless you're looking for something specific to your needs or situation.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> kaotikjezta, the difference between purebred (those that are PAPERED and TESTED) and crossbred dogs is that you know what you're getting with a purebred dog. They generally cost more because the breeder has spent the time and money to get their animals tested for diseases common to that breed. The good breeders will not use breeding stock if the animal is positive for the disease (depending on what it is, of course), and no, a "good" breeder is not particularly difficult to find. Also, to say that crossbred dogs are hardier is just a way for lazy breeders to sell their animals. A crossbred dog cannot BE hardier if the parents have genetic diseases. The difference is that you don't KNOW what you're getting with a crossbred, and I think you'll find plenty of crossbred dogs get sick too. To say a crossbred dog is hardier then a purebred just shows a lack of understanding of genetics and logic. And yes, I realise vets used to say it- but you'll be hard pressed to find one that says it now.
> 
> You have to remember that it's easy for some breeders to say their dogs are pure even if they're not. It's also not hard for you to ask them to produce their papers, certificates and ask to see the parents. If a breeder cannot do any one of them, they're likely lying to you
> 
> Personally, I think it's better to go to the pound if you're looking for a companion animal, unless you're looking for something specific to your needs or situation.


 pounds are too damned expensive. i'm sorry but its true. $300 for a puppy? that would buy me like 4 new snakes!


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2011)

Torah said:


> lol my males not desexed and yah hes a handful . he flipped me over the other day cause he wanted to chase a fluffy dog he thought was a cat lol , dragged me a good 5 metres before I got my leg around a tree n stopped him lmfao . Hes always mussled but , its law now.


 
ttry a bull terrier! we had a female weighing 60kg now im 3 times that weight and at full speed she dragged me 500mtrs after knocking me over just so she could rip into a lab then i had to pry her off and take her back home! most vicious dog now some poor bastard has her because of that incident....lest to say my stepmother wasn't worried about the gravel rash i had up hill and down dale, no she was more concerned about the bull terrier


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> kaotikjezta, the difference between purebred (those that are PAPERED and TESTED) and crossbred dogs is that you know what you're getting with a purebred dog. They generally cost more because the breeder has spent the time and money to get their animals tested for diseases common to that breed. The good breeders will not use breeding stock if the animal is positive for the disease (depending on what it is, of course), and no, a "good" breeder is not particularly difficult to find. Also, to say that crossbred dogs are hardier is just a way for lazy breeders to sell their animals. A crossbred dog cannot BE hardier if the parents have genetic diseases. The difference is that you don't KNOW what you're getting with a crossbred, and I think you'll find plenty of crossbred dogs get sick too. To say a crossbred dog is hardier then a purebred just shows a lack of understanding of genetics and logic. And yes, I realise vets used to say it- but you'll be hard pressed to find one that says it now.
> 
> You have to remember that it's easy for some breeders to say their dogs are pure even if they're not. It's also not hard for you to ask them to produce their papers, certificates and ask to see the parents. If a breeder cannot do any one of them, they're likely lying to you
> 
> Personally, I think it's better to go to the pound if you're looking for a companion animal, unless you're looking for something specific to your needs or situation.


 I have had purebred dogs and cats with full papers. They can't test for things that manifest later in life. There is also no way a pug can be claimed to be free of any breathing or eye problems as it is the face shape that causes the problem. You also can't get rid of problems caused by constant inbreeding to get certain looks. I went to have my Devon Rex female bred with a stud at a very expensive Devon Rex breeder with a long list of recommendations and champion cats. Her cats were amazing looking Devons but she had breeders with a certain syndrome Devons carry where they cant hold there heads up. All her cats carried the gene and half her breeding stock had symptoms. Her argument was her Devons were the best type available. I needless to say, refused to leave my cat there.When I bred Manx cats they were on supplementary register so they could be crossed with British shorthairs and Persians to produce Cymrics. The reason being is that breeding Manx to Manx significantly increases the risk of spinal deformities. It was the really big show breeders however, that wanted the complete rumpy Manx kittens that continually ignored the recommendation and bred Manx to Manx. Sorry, but no one can deny that show breeders breed for type and if that means having to put down a few deformed animals or that the animal is going to have breathing problems later in life so be it. Obviously there are certain dogs that should not be crossed and common sense should tell most people what would be an unfortunate cross but I think the real reason that most vets don't say that now is pressure from the desexing lobby and councils, but that's a whole different thread.


----------



## shell477 (Apr 26, 2011)

say my dog goes on heat and the neighbours dog jumps the fence. so if two different breeds of dogs mate and produce offspring, i would have crossbreed dogs i have to sell. for those against any form of crossbreeding, accidents do happen. do we just put them all down? no, we give them away etc. its a fact of life that it happens, whether deliberately or not, so i dont see how people can be 100% against it.b


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can this thread get back on track please, i wanna see photos! lol not a bitchfest about purebreds. heres the mummy and one of last litters pups.
Roxy:





Pup:







shell477 said:


> say my dog goes on heat and the neighbours dog jumps the fence. so if two different breeds of dogs mate and produce offspring, i would have crossbreed dogs i have to sell. for those against any form of crossbreeding, accidents do happen. do we just put them all down? no, we give them away etc. its a fact of life that it happens, whether deliberately or not, so i dont see how people can be 100% against it.b


 and no doubt if they didn't buy their dog with papers, it'll have mixed blood in it.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> pounds are too damned expensive. i'm sorry but its true. $300 for a puppy? that would buy me like 4 new snakes!


 
So you'd be willing to spend that much on reptiles, but not on an animal that's been vaccinated, de-sexed, and has had basic behavioural training?


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

kao, I don't know a lot about cats, so I won't comment there, but I agree that some of the breeds specific for the showring are disgusting. I specifically prefer breeders that breed for working traits over showing. Showing german shephards aren't very nice =/

shell477, there's absolutely zero reason to not have your dog desexed (going by your scenario), other then sheer laziness. If your dog goes on heat, it's your duty to keep her contained (and no, a simple barkyard isn't usually enough). You can also quite easily abort the puppies. I'd rather abort a litter of puppies then put a bitch through pregnancy and have the puppies grow up in a world where there are thousands of puppies put down each year because someone's too lazy to get their dogs desexed


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> So you'd be willing to spend that much on reptiles, but not on an animal that's been vaccinated, de-sexed, and has had basic behavioural training?


 yup. because i seriously dont support the RSPCA. in my eyes they are quite bad, they put kittens and puppys down if they aren't good looking, and from what I saw when i was doing work exp at a vets, we went to the rspca, they put a tonkinese down for having a UTI, they put a awesome galah (friendly as anything) because it was blind in one eye, and another cat because it had an infected tooth. so i'd rather go to my friend that breeds dogs for a living and get one off her. and down here they dont get training. they just get vaccined, de-sexed and thats all.

and guys your pretty much having a go at a kid for wanting a puppy thats a crossbreed when most people want JAGS, and cross snakes.

and i will deal with it when it gets sick, or maybe it might have a defect, but i wont care, i'll still love it no matter what.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> yup. because i seriously dont support the RSPCA. in my eyes they are quite bad, they put kittens and puppys down if they aren't good looking, and from what I saw when i was doing work exp at a vets, we went to the rspca, they put a tonkinese down for having a UTI, they put a awesome galah (friendly as anything) because it was blind in one eye, and another cat because it had an infected tooth. so i'd rather go to my friend that breeds dogs for a living and get one off her. and down here they dont get training. they just get vaccined, de-sexed and thats all.



RSPCA is a business, not a shelter. 

Just because you don't want to buy a puppy from the RSPCA, doesn't mean you can't go to an ACTUAL animal shelter and adopt a puppy/dog from them. Using the RSPCA as an *excuse *does not justify your decision, or anyone's for that matter, to get a designer mongrel. Tell me, is the puppy you're getting going to be vaccinated, de-sexed, and tested for behavioural problems? The fact is, you could be giving a dog another chance at a loving and happy home, but you decide to take on the equivalent of a brand name hand bag, because it's "cute." 

There are a lot of animals I want, but I'd always go to an animal shelter before even considering something from a pet store/friend.


----------



## shell477 (Apr 26, 2011)

i dont have a dog  it was hypothetical 

good answer though


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

the only shelter we have is the RSPCA. and for the bloody billionth time, i'm not getting it because of the breed!! anyway, crystal bugger off, i dont want bitching. people post pics of your dogs  dont care what breed.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> the only shelter we have is the RSPCA. and for the bloody billionth time, i'm not getting it because of the breed!! anyway, crystal bugger off, i dont want bitching. people post pics of your dogs  dont care what breed.


 
I will not "bugger off" as you so put it. You have the option of finding a dog shelter or animal welfare league, but can't be bothered because it's easier just to take the free designer mutt. And even if RSPCA is the only shelter in your area, you should be looking at rescuing a dog from death from them first. 

But that takes effort.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> RSPCA is a business, not a shelter.
> 
> Just because you don't want to buy a puppy from the RSPCA, doesn't mean you can't go to an ACTUAL animal shelter and adopt a puppy/dog from them. Using the RSPCA as an *excuse *does not justify your decision, or anyone's for that matter, to get a designer mongrel. Tell me, is the puppy you're getting going to be vaccinated, de-sexed, and tested for behavioural problems? The fact is, you could be giving a dog another chance at a loving and happy home, but you decide to take on the equivalent of a brand name hand bag, because it's "cute."
> 
> There are a lot of animals I want, but I'd always go to an animal shelter before even considering something from a pet store/friend.


If you read her earlier post she said her friend is giving her the dog, GIVING as a gift as she has been having problems and her friend thought she may need a friend to love and to love her. So if she went to a shelter and happened to pick up a Pug x Jack Russell it would somehow cease to be a designer handbag and become a loving companion. If her friend is a dog breeder why wouldn't it be vaccinated and sorry, but desexing a puppy at 8 weeks old is wrong.Also, most shelters idea of testing for behavioral problems is anything from its shy put it down to it growled at me put it down.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> If you read her earlier post she said her friend is giving her the dog, GIVING as a gift as she has been having problems and her friend thought she may need a friend to love and to love her. So if she went to a shelter and happened to pick up a Pug x Jack Russell it would somehow cease to be a designer handbag and become a loving companion. If her friend is a dog breeder why wouldn't it be vaccinated and sorry, but desexing a puppy at 8 weeks old is wrong but.


haha thanks! lmao. get lots of chocolate for easter?? 



Crystal..Discus said:


> I will not "bugger off" as you so put it. You have the option of finding a dog shelter or animal welfare league, but can't be bothered because it's easier just to take the free designer mutt. And even if RSPCA is the only shelter in your area, you should be looking at rescuing a dog from death from them first.
> 
> But that takes effort.


damn right it does! and money too.  which i can spend on desexing my dog at the right age, buying it nice stuff, and not supporting the rspca!  fine, go away then. i get enough of you people at school. no wonder i have numerous mental things wrong with me. its people like you that cause it.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

> but desexing a puppy at 8 weeks old is wrong but.


Says who? There's actually very little evidence to say it's detrimental in anyway.

Asharee133, don't expect to get no flak or opinions when you start a thread about designer dogs. It's a very controversial topic xD

Edit: We also know that you have mental issues. You don't need to keep bringing them up. You're special, we got it the first time. =/


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Says who? There's actually very little evidence supporting your opinion.
> 
> Asharee133, don't expect to get no flak or opinions when you start a thread about designer dogs. It's a very controversial topic xD


 but i didn't do it for designer dogs. i did it to see photos of their jugs. (that sounds bad) i didn't even know they were a designer dog


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Says who? There's actually very little evidence supporting your opinion.
> 
> Asharee133, don't expect to get no flak or opinions when you start a thread about designer dogs. It's a very controversial topic xD


 There are actually heaps and heaps of studies done by universities and vets about the pros and cons of desexing dogs young if you care to look for them.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> damn right it does! and money too.  which i can spend on desexing my dog at the right age, buying it nice stuff, and not supporting the rspca!  fine, go away then. i get enough of you people at school. no wonder i have numerous mental things wrong with me. its people like you that cause it.


 
For $250 a dog comes de-sexed, vaccinated, and tested for temperament issues, $250 that will buy another dog a few more days to be adopted. Also, I get that you have mental problems. No need to keep repeating it. 

Kao, my point extends to "receiving" a dog as well; she could just as easily say no and go find a dog that needs a new home, instead of being "gifted" a dog that'll find a new home in two weeks tops.

Edit: yeah, this is boring. To sum it up, you're selfish. Enjoy.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

> but i didn't do it for designer dogs.* i did it to see photos of their jugs. (that sounds bad*) i didn't even know they were a designer dog



I agree xD

kaotikjezta, I have looked at them. I still see nothing detrimental for a pet dog by desexing at a very young age. If you have a better article or anything, I've love to read it =)


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> I agree xD
> 
> kaotikjezta, I have looked at them. I still see nothing detrimental for a pet dog by desexing at a very young age. If you have a better article or anything, I've love to read it =)


I didnt mean it to sound rude. LOL whoops


----------



## shell477 (Apr 26, 2011)

i believe its entirely up to ash where she gets her dog from. to all you people going on about dogs in the pounds, do you go there every week and rescue every dog, because i imagine you dont. shame on you for letting them get put down by not taking them.


----------



## Varanus1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ease up guys; there's enough arguing over reptiles on this forum - it doesn't need to extend to dogs as well!

Cute dog; as long as you are willing to be a responsible, lifelong owner, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

> do you go there every week and rescue every dog, because i imagine you dont.



Just because I can't afford to give more dogs a home, doesn't mean others can't afford to spend some time there and do their bit to help either =)


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

shell477 said:


> i believe its entirely up to ash where she gets her dog from. to all you people going on about dogs in the pounds, do you go there every week and rescue every dog, because i imagine you dont. shame on you for letting them get put down by not taking them.


 thanks. like i said, i left school because of people treating me like this.


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 26, 2011)

Princess Ruby. Yes, the underbite is permanent lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> I agree xD
> 
> kaotikjezta, I have looked at them. I still see nothing detrimental for a pet dog by desexing at a very young age. If you have a better article or anything, I've love to read it =)


 Well I said pros and cons, a couple of each, it has been found that it of health benefit to female dogs to desex before their first heat cycle to reduce cancer risks. It has been found to be detrimental to large breed male dogs to desex before at least 10 months and preferably older as the bone growth is affected leading to lankier legs which in turn leads to a much greater incidence of hip and spine problems. If you don't think the latter is too much to risk fine but besides getting a weird looking dog that didn't grow properly your setting yourself up for thousands of dollars in vet bills down the track.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> View attachment 197317
> 
> 
> Princess Ruby. Yes, the underbite is permanent lol


 nawww shes gorgeous! is she quite cuddly? this is my first puppy ever lol. so its gonna be spoilt



kaotikjezta said:


> Well I said pros and cons, a couple of each, it has been found that it of health benefit to female dogs to desex before their first heat cycle to reduce cancer risks. It has been found to be detrimental to large breed male dogs to desex before at least 10 months and preferably older as the bone growth is affected leading to lankier legs which in turn leads to a much greater incidence of hip and spine problems. If you don't think the latter is too much to risk fine but besides getting a weird looking dog that didn't grow properly your setting yourself up for thousands of dollars in vet bills down the track.


whats the normal time you get your dog desexed? i thought it was about 5 months


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> nawww shes gorgeous! is she quite cuddly? this is my first puppy ever lol. so its gonna be spoilt



She CRAVES attention! She is such a mummy's girl! My brother and his girlfriend really spoil her


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> nawww shes gorgeous! is she quite cuddly? this is my first puppy ever lol. so its gonna be spoilt
> 
> 
> whats the normal time you get your dog desexed? i thought it was about 5 months


For a small dog that would be ok as they grow way quicker than large dogs.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Also, I get that you have mental problems. No need to keep repeating it.
> 
> Edit: yeah, this is boring. To sum it up, you're selfish. Enjoy.


jeez. do you feel big and tough picking on a kid??



10hcaro said:


> She CRAVES attention! She is such a mummy's girl! My brother and his girlfriend really spoil her


 thats awesome  our jack russell and staffy dont sit still, so it will be a relief to have a cuddly dog, oh, and does she have a stink to her?? our JRT girl stinks to high heaven!!


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 26, 2011)

If your Jack russell stinks so bad you might want to have a look at her diet, teeth or give her a bath.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> If your Jack russell stinks so bad you might want to have a look at her diet, teeth or give her a bath.


 she has allergies to grass, she gets bathed weekly too. and bad anal glands or something, but i've noticed with nearly all jack russells they smell


----------



## 10hcaro (Apr 26, 2011)

No, she doesn't stink at all. She gets bathed once a week at least


----------



## Recharge (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> jeez. do you feel big and tough picking on a kid??


 
you're 16 ash, you're no longer a child, this is the time of life when you have the choice to either face adversity, or cower in the corner.
at some point in life we all have to face challenges, it's how we grow into adults.
just because someone doesn't agree with you does not mean they are picking on you or trying to push you down, it is up to you to take in criticism and choose how to face it.
perhaps you can choose to take in a negative reaction and really, REALLY think about why someone disagrees with you, you can logically address it and then see where you stand, not just cry out how unfair the world is.


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 26, 2011)

Bathing your dogs once a week is far too often. You are stripping all the natural oils out of your dogs coats. Once a month should suffice.

Are you sure your dog has allergies to grass or perhaps she's not doing too well on the diet you're giving her. Too much protein in her diet would account for both allergies, a bad smell and trouble going to the toilet.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree, hypo. My dog gets bathed every 1-2 months and he hardly smells at all. An egg and a tin of sardines once a week makes sure his coat is nice and shiny.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

Recharge said:


> you're 16 ash, you're no longer a child, this is the time of life when you have the choice to either face adversity, or cower in the corner.
> at some point in life we all have to face challenges, it's how we grow into adults.
> just because someone doesn't agree with you does not mean they are picking on you or trying to push you down, it is up to you to take in criticism and choose how to face it.
> perhaps you can choose to take in a negative reaction and really, REALLY think about why someone disagrees with you, you can logically address it and then see where you stand, not just cry out how unfair the world is.


 i know, but my perception of criticism isn't like everyone elses. and i take alot of thinks said negatively. that is why, i get all defensive. and everyone else calls me a kid, so i thought i was. and i know i have to face lifes challenges but i'm not ready for it, i'm getting therapy once a fornight, (all we can get -.-) and i've been recently diagnosed with borderline personality disorder which really fits the pieces together. anyway, thats another story, but if you want, just PM me about it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Commercial dog food makes dogs smell and is usually an underlying cause of allergies.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Bathing your dogs once a week is far too often. You are stripping all the natural oils out of your dogs coats. Once a month should suffice.
> 
> Are you sure your dog has allergies to grass or perhaps she's not doing too well on the diet you're giving her. Too much protein in her diet would account for both allergies, a bad smell and trouble going to the toilet.


 she goes to the toilet fine, she has blocked anal glands, they are the scent thingys, i was like 7 when it was last explained to me lol, shes like, 14 and has cancer, so she has to be on puppy food because we can't give her hard stuff (cancer under the tongue)


----------



## motman440 (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Genetically health tested pure bred dogs beat badly bred crosses with unknown health conditions. My opinion, of course >.>


 
Horribly wrong you are. from a genetic point of view, cross bred anythings are less likely to have any defects. A strong outcross is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

motman440 said:


> Horribly wrong you are. from a genetic point of view, cross bred anythings are less likely to have any defects. A strong outcross is the best thing you can do.


 its the other way around when it comes to snakes sometimes though! lmao


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you tried a raw diet? Mince and other various soft meats can be fed fine. You could also grate up some veggies to go with so they're not hard. It's very healthy when done right and can greatly reduce her smell if the diet is the problem. She may not take to it though, since she's fairly old and has been fed commercial food for so long. Never hurts to try though =D


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 26, 2011)

My dogs get vegetable oil mixed in with their food, does great things for their coats and it's very inexpensive.

Sorry to hear about your dog Ash, if i had a fourteen year old dog with cancer last thing i'd want to be doing is forcing a puppy on it, might want to make sure your older dog has a place to get away from the new puppy.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

motman440 said:


> Horribly wrong you are. from a genetic point of view, cross bred anythings are less likely to have any defects. A strong outcross is the best thing you can do.


I think you'll find that using tested breeding stock (and "outcrossing" with breeding stock that is also tested) is better then wacking two dogs together and seeing the results


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Have you tried a raw diet? Mince and other various soft meats can be fed fine. You could also grate up some veggies to go with so they're not hard. It's very healthy when done right and can greatly reduce her smell if the diet is the problem. She may not take to it though, since she's fairly old and has been fed commercial food for so long. Never hurts to try though =D


Changed all my dogs onto this recently when my youngest dog had an allergic reaction to Hills and they are all so much cleaner, healthier and they only poop once or twice a day instead of all day long like they used to with the commercial rubbish.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> My dogs get vegetable oil mixed in with their food, does great things for their coats and it's very inexpensive.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog Ash, if i had a fourteen year old dog with cancer last thing i'd want to be doing is forcing a puppy on it, might want to make sure your older dog has a place to get away from the new puppy.


Lol, dont worry she'll love it. she already mothers my two ferrets. pinning them down and licking them clean. kinda gross though, shes not a grumpy old girl, shes a nice calm old fart  but maddie does have alot of places to go away. the puppy with be with me at night (told ya, spoilt!), (the two JRT get locked up in the laundry at night)actually, i think shes like, 11, i can't remember when we got her. but shes old. i know that lol as for pet mince, she wont eat it!! none of the dogs will! weird things.


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 26, 2011)

My guess is at that age her teeth are probably in a pretty average condition, she's eating puppy food which i understand your vet has instructed you to do so but that will add to the smell.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Changed all my dogs onto this recently when my youngest dog had an allergic reaction to Hills and they are all so much cleaner, healthier and they only poop once or twice a day instead of all day long like they used to with the commercial rubbish.


 can you pm me the recipe darl?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> Lol, dont worry she'll love it. she already mothers my two ferrets. pinning them down and licking them clean. kinda gross though, shes not a grumpy old girl, shes a nice calm old fart  but maddie does have alot of places to go away. the puppy with be with me at night (told ya, spoilt!), (the two JRT get locked up in the laundry at night)actually, i think shes like, 11, i can't remember when we got her. but shes old. i know that lol as for pet mince, she wont eat it!! none of the dogs will! weird things.


Try going to a chicken shop and buying their pet mince, it is $1 a bag at mine. Not as strong as roo mince so fussy eaters take to it better, you can mix human mince in here and there for variety, it also works out very cheap as it is all real food not filled out with cereal.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> My guess is at that age her teeth are probably in a pretty average condition, she's eating puppy food which i understand your vet has instructed you to do so but that will add to the smell.


 her teeth are really good, its the cancer under her tongue, she can't really chew/crunch, its on the sides and on her gum. the poor girl wont put on weight too, so shes going to the vets next week

jeez. $1?? ours is like, $3 for 1/2kg!


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine get a preservative free meat roll. I mix it with fresh rice, pasta, spinach or carrot, they get a few teaspoons of vegetable oil and they get one serve a day. They get colour free biscuits for treats.

The answer to your feeding issue is simple Ash, dog doesn't want to eat it then the dog doesn't have to.. but she gets nothing else to replace it, after about three days they get the message. They won't starve themselves so eventually they'll cut the fussy act and eat what you give them. I wouldn't advise changing your dogs diet too fast at her age. The slower the transition the better it'll be for her back end.

Under the circumstances i'd probably be spoiling her rotten though.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

okay. thanks  i think i might go with the meat rolls, cube it, mix it with rice, grated carrot and apple. (other dog eats whole apples lol)


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

> i know that lol as for pet mince, she wont eat it!! none of the dogs will! weird things.



Yeah, it happens a lot when dogs are spoilt and being don't stick to feeding plans (ie, not feeding them anything else until they eat the raw food). My dog was spoilt as a puppy (before I knew better with dog food!), and now refuses to be put on a proper raw diet. The maximum I've let him gone is four days without food (offering him raw food every feeding time) before I gave in and gave him what he wanted xD I feed him "My Dog" can and dry food and he gets eggs and sardines and some leftover "people food" every now and again. Only reason I use "My Dog" is because it's the only food I think actually looks good (actual chunks of good quality meat) and I can't afford the real good stuff =D


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Yeah, it happens a lot when dogs are spoilt and being don't stick to feeding plans (ie, not feeding them anything else until they eat the raw food). My dog was spoilt as a puppy (before I knew better with dog food!), and now refuses to be put on a proper raw diet. The maximum I've let him gone is four days without food (offering him raw food every feeding time) before I gave in and gave him what he wanted xD I feed him "My Dog" can and dry food and he gets eggs and sardines and some leftover "people food" every now and again. Only reason I use "My Dog" is because it's the only food I think actually looks good (actual chunks of good quality meat) and I can't afford the real good stuff =D


 we just use ALDI dog food. i know, its crap. lol but its all we can afford atm! so changing to a raw diet may be alot cheaper too!!


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 26, 2011)

Ewww Aldi xD No wonder she sticks!


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL yep, that and the anal glands, no wonder she smells. looks like shes going on a different diet


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> we just use ALDI dog food. i know, its crap. lol but its all we can afford atm! so changing to a raw diet may be alot cheaper too!!


It is believe me, it costs me about $10 to feed two JR crosses and a huge Bull Mastiff x Bull Arab and the cat eats it with more mince less veges about half the time. It goes up to about $16 if I mix human mince in and I add a can of sardines once a week.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> It is believe me, it costs me about $10 to feed two JR crosses and a huge Bull Mastiff x Bull Arab and the cat eats it with more mince less veges about half the time. It goes up to about $16 if I mix human mince in and I add a can of sardines once a week.


 so is that a week?? or for a few days?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> so is that a week?? or for a few days?


 That's for a week


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> That's for a week


 wow. thats awesome!! thanks 



kaotikjezta said:


> That's for a week


 hey kao, mum wants to know if you feed them dry food with it aswell?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> wow. thats awesome!! thanks
> 
> 
> hey kao, mum wants to know if you feed them dry food with it aswell?


No, they get fed that once a day and they get bones one or two times a week and my girl JR cross is actually getting a bit fat so I have to cut her portion down a bit.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> you can mix human mince in here and there for variety, it also works out very cheap as it is all real food not filled out with cereal.


 
i take mailman mince will do fine?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 26, 2011)

K3nny said:


> i take mailman mince will do fine?


 Lol, I meant human grade mince but yeah if you can get a few mailmen to mince up without anyone noticing why not, hahaha


----------



## Jen (Apr 27, 2011)

Um, don't take this the wrong way, but you keep saying how you can't afford certain things (er, like good food for your animals), yet you are getting more? Even if the animal is free there are always associated costs. Maybe you should be getting to a point where you can take care of yourself and your current animals before getting more.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

Deleted comment as it was in the completely wrong thread, don't know how that happened


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jen said:


> Um, don't take this the wrong way, but you keep saying how you can't afford certain things (er, like good food for your animals), yet you are getting more? Even if the animal is free there are always associated costs. Maybe you should be getting to a point where you can take care of yourself and your current animals before getting more.


 i know theres associated costs and we can handle that. we are putting them on a raw diet. i never liked the hills brand because why the hell would you pay $8 for a tin of dog food that would last a day.

bump!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 1, 2011)

AWESOME news. my puppy is now born!!!


----------



## matt74 (May 1, 2011)

Gday Asharee,
We have a jug, he is now 6 years old and has never had any health problems. he's a good dog most of the time, every now and then he can be grumpy and stubborn but never really aggressive at all. As you can see from the photos (if they have worked) he looks a lot different now than he did as a pup, he probably has more jack russell traits than pug traits. He has the big round jug eyes even though they don't stick out and he has jug feet in that when he stands his two front paws point outwards but not much else about him is jug like. 
His best feature is a crazy natural mohawk he has that sticks two inches above the rest of the hair on the top of his head. the mini foxie in one of the photos is his new 'brother' that we got over easter. We also have a tenterfield terrier who is three years old, she is probably one of the smartest dogs i've come across, very cunning and, at times, very disobedient. Until i met the missus i was more of a 'big dog' fan but now i believe little dogs are better, they just have a lot more character IMO.
Matt


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 1, 2011)

matt74 said:


> Gday Asharee,
> We have a jug, he is now 6 years old and has never had any health problems. he's a good dog most of the time, every now and then he can be grumpy and stubborn but never really aggressive at all. As you can see from the photos (if they have worked) he looks a lot different now than he did as a pup, he probably has more jack russell traits than pug traits. He has the big round jug eyes even though they don't stick out and he has jug feet in that when he stands his two front paws point outwards but not much else about him is jug like.
> His best feature is a crazy natural mohawk he has that sticks two inches above the rest of the hair on the top of his head. the mini foxie in one of the photos is his new 'brother' that we got over easter. We also have a tenterfield terrier who is three years old, she is probably one of the smartest dogs i've come across, very cunning and, at times, very disobedient. Until i met the missus i was more of a 'big dog' fan but now i believe little dogs are better, they just have a lot more character IMO.
> Matt


that mohawk is awesome


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> that mohawk is awesome


 LOL. it is!! the bub im getting is quite puggy, its so cute.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 2, 2011)

matt74 said:


> Gday Asharee,
> We have a jug, he is now 6 years old and has never had any health problems. he's a good dog most of the time, every now and then he can be grumpy and stubborn but never really aggressive at all. As you can see from the photos (if they have worked) he looks a lot different now than he did as a pup, he probably has more jack russell traits than pug traits. He has the big round jug eyes even though they don't stick out and he has jug feet in that when he stands his two front paws point outwards but not much else about him is jug like.
> His best feature is a crazy natural mohawk he has that sticks two inches above the rest of the hair on the top of his head. the mini foxie in one of the photos is his new 'brother' that we got over easter. We also have a tenterfield terrier who is three years old, she is probably one of the smartest dogs i've come across, very cunning and, at times, very disobedient. Until i met the missus i was more of a 'big dog' fan but now i believe little dogs are better, they just have a lot more character IMO.
> Matt



Cute dogs. Though i'm doubting that is a straight Jack russell cross Pug. It's black and tan. Jack Russells don't come in black and tan and nor do pugs.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Cute dogs. Though i'm doubting that is a straight Jack russell cross Pug. It's black and tan. Jack Russells don't come in black and tan and nor do pugs.


 Jack russels come black/white/tan and pugs come black or tan, what do you mean.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Cute dogs. Though i'm doubting that is a straight Jack russell cross Pug. It's black and tan. Jack Russells don't come in black and tan and nor do pugs.


 wirehaired jrts do. its what its crossed with


----------



## PhilK (May 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Why would you want such a terrible "designer dog" crossbred which will no doubt have so many health problems =(
> 
> Genetically health tested pure bred dogs beat badly bred crosses with unknown health conditions. My opinion, of course >.>


 *Fog horn noise* Wrong!
Crosses are generally always healthier than pure bred. You can't "badly breed" a mongrel ... you just breed one.


----------



## Nighthawk (May 2, 2011)

PhilK said:


> *Fog horn noise* Wrong!
> Crosses are generally always healthier than pure bred. You can't "badly breed" a mongrel ... you just breed one.



Simply breeding a mongrel *is* badly bred to some people 

Cute as pup Matt, love the mohawk! He looks like he's got a wicked personality too.


----------



## sammy_01 (May 2, 2011)

ill post a pic of mine later when i can find a pic of him, p.s he is really ugly and cute.


----------



## jinjajoe (May 2, 2011)

here is my Pug 'Diva' sharing with me at Yatala Pies !!!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

Lol. yatala


----------



## sookie (May 2, 2011)

I have 2 mini chiahuahuas.kujo the male and pinkiedinx my girl.have had them both since puppyhood (kujo still is a fair bit),one long hair one short.both are total little characters,both need to have the last word in an arguement,and as for teddy bears and toys,looks like im running an illegal daycare centre.hahahahahahahaahah.spoilt little buggers.

get whatever you want.you have to cuddle it.....not us.


----------



## notechistiger (May 2, 2011)

Philk said:


> Crosses are generally always healthier than pure bred. You can't "badly breed" a mongrel ... you just breed one.



My comment was in regards to designer bred dogs (and thus, dogs from puppy farms). I think you'll find that puppy farms sure as hell breed "badly bred" dogs, and if you really think those horrible places breed healthy dogs, then there's something very wrong here haha.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Who mentioned puppy farms, her friend breeds them


----------



## notechistiger (May 2, 2011)

I did. When I made my first post, she didn't say anything about her friend breeding them. Designer bred dogs commonly come from puppy farms.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Jack russels come black/white/tan and pugs come black or tan, what do you mean.


 


Asharee133 said:


> wirehaired jrts do. its what its crossed with


 
No, they don't. Atleast it's not a registered colour - in other words if you have a solid black and tan Jack Russell you have a crossbred. Dachshunds come in black and tan and so do Aussie terriers, not Jack Russells.

Pugs do not come in tan, they come in fawn and Jack Russells and Parsons Jack Russells come in tri, this is white black and tan.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> No, they don't. Atleast it's not a registered colour - in other words if you have a solid black and tan Jack Russell you have a crossbred. Dachshunds come in black and tan and so do Aussie terriers which, not Jack Russells.
> 
> Pugs do not come in tan, they come in fawn and Jack Russells and Parsons Jack Russells come in tri, this is white black and tan.


 The dog has some white on it, I said black/white/tan ie tri colour and I stand corrected on the pug colour. I never once said Jacks come in solid black and tan.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 2, 2011)

No but Ash did. I quoted both of your responses.

The dog has hardly any white on it, black and tan rottweilers, dachshunds, aussie terriers, min pins etc can also have small amounts of white on their heads and chests.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> No but Ash did. I quoted both of your responses.
> 
> The dog has hardly any white on it, black and tan rottweilers, min pins etc can also have small amounts of white on their heads and chests.


 I have a puppey that was bred from my pure bred Chinese crested (hairless) which was mainly black and grey and my Jackx pomeramnian who is nearly all white with tan ears and a few tan spots. The puppy is semi long haired nearly all tan with a white blaze and some whispy white hairs that come out in winter. He looks absolutely nothing like either of the parents or the parents breeds but I owned both parents (father has passed) and I can 100% guarantee what he is crossed with as the mothers parents were an accidental crossing of two registered dogs that the people I got her off bred and the father had papers. None of the whole litter with the exception of one hairless boy who was the same colour as dad, although much better type interestingly, looked anything like the parents with regards to colour so your argument is mere supposition.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 2, 2011)

That really has little to do with my point. I never said dogs have to look like their parents. My argument was that Jack Russells or Pugs don't come in black and tan therefore either one or both of the parents were a cross carrying a trait for the colouring somewhere in their history. Impossible to know unless the buyer saw that mum and dad both had registered papers.

So many people out there buy in to my dog is a 'maltese x' because the pet shop or breeder said so, sometimes the dog labelled maltese x doesn't even end up having maltese in it. I was simply suggesting that his/her dog might actually have another breed/s in there somewhere.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> That really has little to do with my point. I never said dogs have to look like their parents. My argument was that Jack Russells or Pugs don't come in black and tan therefore either one or both of the parents were a cross carrying a trait for the colouring somewhere in their history. Impossible to know unless the buyer saw that mum and dad both had registered papers.
> 
> So many people out there buy in to my dog is a 'maltese x' because the pet shop or breeder said so, sometimes the dog labelled maltese x doesn't even end up having maltese in it. I was simply suggesting that his/her dog might actually have another breed/s in there somewhere.


 I do see what your saying, I was just suggesting not necessarily.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

ah. pee off notechestiger if your just going to be a douche!! i STATED like, 8 times that i'm getting it off a FRIEND!!!! and i didn't know it was a designer dog!!! dont skim read. makes you look like a twat in the long run

my bad, only turns out i posted it once. and theres no way in heck i'd support a puppy mill!!!


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> There are actually heaps and heaps of studies done by universities and vets about the pros and cons of desexing dogs young if you care to look for them.


 
Desexing a puppy at 8 weeks can be detrimental! Esp. Large breeds, hormones are needed to assist development & proper growth.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

heidii said:


> Desexing a puppy at 8 weeks can be detrimental! Esp. Large breeds, hormones are needed to assist development & proper growth.


 I hope you were agreeing with me as I already pointed that out earlier on in the thread. That quote was a response to someone who said there were no known adverse effects.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

i grumpy bum. lmao. wanna see pics of the bubs elaine?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i grumpy bum. lmao. wanna see pics of the bubs elaine?


 Yep


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> I agree xD
> 
> kaotikjezta, I have looked at them. I still see nothing detrimental for a pet dog by desexing at a very young age. If you have a better article or anything, I've love to read it =)



Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete



kaotikjezta said:


> I hope you were agreeing with me as I already pointed that out earlier on in the thread. That quote was a response to someone who said there were no known adverse effects.



yep agreeing


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> View attachment 198383


 Aww, which ones yours the spotty one?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

not too sure yet, thats only 3 of them. shes gonna wait till they have their eyes open to send me more pics 

four* haha i can't count. she had 6. and another jug had 7.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Cool, I like the spotty one coz it's different.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

i'm getting a brown one :3


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

how much are they wanting for the puppies Asharee133?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

heidii said:


> how much are they wanting for the puppies Asharee133?


 i'm not sure, you'll have to ask Jude, the breeder. shes giving me one. but i think its about $300-$600?


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i'm not sure, you'll have to ask Jude, the breeder. shes giving me one. but i think its about $300-$600?


 


Asharee133 said:


> pounds are too damned expensive. i'm sorry but its true. $300 for a puppy? that would buy me like 4 new snakes!


 
im confused? :| :|

That's exactly what you are buying.....


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

oh ffs. READ!!! shes GIVING me one. bloody hell is everyone blonde??


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> oh ffs. READ!!! shes GIVING me one. bloody hell is everyone blonde??



yeh I saw the giving....you get what you pay for though ..... good luck with that!

check out this thread

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/ls-cheap-cheap-l-dont-160925/


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

damn i wish this site had a "flip off button" ignorant person.


----------



## notechistiger (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> ah. pee off notechestiger if your just going to be a douche!! i STATED like, 8 times that i'm getting it off a FRIEND!!!! and i didn't know it was a designer dog!!! *dont skim read. makes you look like a twat in the long run*
> 
> my bad, only turns out i posted it once. and theres no way in heck i'd support a puppy mill!!!



Chill out lol. If you actually READ what I posted, I was replying to Philk who had quoted my original post. My ORIGINAL post was made before you mentioned anything at all. As for the bold, I can certainly say the same for you. Not once did I saw YOUR dog comes from a puppy farm or that you supported them after you stated you're getting it from a friend.

heidii, thank you for the link, it certainly was an interesting read. I'd certainly like to read the case studies that were actually performed sometime =) The breeders that I have talked to in preparation for getting my puppy have said that they desex early if the puppy is to be a pet (as in around 12 weeks). I realise that not everyone does it the same.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Chill out lol. If you actually READ what I posted, I was replying to Philk who had quoted my original post. My ORIGINAL post was made before you mentioned anything at all. As for the bold, I can certainly say the same for you. Not once did I saw YOUR dog comes from a puppy farm or that you supported them after you stated you're getting it from a friend.
> 
> heidii, thank you for the link, it certainly was an interesting read. I'd certainly like to read the case studies that were actually performed sometime =) The breeders that I have talked to in preparation for getting my puppy have said that they desex early if the puppy is to be a pet (as in around 12 weeks). I realise that not everyone does it the same.


argh. sorry. i'm grumpy today and is snapping at everyone. i'm sorry!!! pms for the win.


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> ....theres no way in heck i'd support a puppy mill!!!


 
By buying/getting for FREE a 'designer bred dog' your are supporting the types of people who breed these cross-breds. Just by having one, and going around saying 'i have a jug' is supporting the type of breeders that bred these types of dogs....puppy mills

Promoting this type of cross-bred is supporting the puppy farms that churn them out!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

heidii said:


> By buying/getting for FREE a 'designer bred dog' your are supporting the types of people who breed these cross-breds. Just by having one, and going around saying 'i have a jug' is supporting the type of breeders that bred these types of dogs....puppy mills


 heidii. i didn't even KNOW they were a designer dog. hell, you know what, i'll just say i have a pug cross. happy? picky picky picky.


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> heidii. i didn't even KNOW they were a designer dog. hell, you know what, i'll just say i have a pug cross. happy? picky picky picky.


 
...you know now, stop being ignorant


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

how am i being ignorant? go troll somewhere else your not welcome.


----------



## heidii (May 2, 2011)

sorry, im just against puppy mills and anyone that supports them by buying the types of dogs they breed. Shoot me for caring about MANS BEST FRIEND!



Asharee133 said:


> how am i being ignorant? go troll somewhere else your not welcome.



by saying well i didnt know, you do


----------



## Smithers (May 2, 2011)

Is pms Private Message's Sent...


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Is pms Private Message's Sent...


 hardy har har  no.


heidii said:


> sorry, im just against puppy mills and anyone that supports them by buying the types of dogs they breed. Shoot me for caring about MANS BEST FRIEND!


they breed everything!!! jeez.


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

Well done Asharee!

congrats on the new addition, can we move on because this topic has gone on for several pages with nothing to do with herps. Can we move on now?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Well done Asharee!
> 
> congrats on the new addition, can we move on because this topic has gone on for several pages with nothing to do with herps. Can we move on now?


thats why its in chit chat  i was just asking for pics.


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

then go to some dog hybrid thread!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> then go to some dog hybrid thread!


 i dont even think there is one lol


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

11 pages of this thread, i think you have made a point and told the whole forum how excited you are.
How about a new forum on how many cats the new addition will scare away.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2011)

Seems to me it is the people attacking everything she says that have kept the thread going for 11 pages


----------



## Asharee133 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, Kao. very appreciated


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 3, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Commercial dog food makes dogs smell and is usually an underlying cause of allergies.


 
Dry commercial dog food is all my dogs get. They have the best coats, teeth and health  They don't smell AT ALL and they don't have any allergies.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 3, 2011)

lol 11 pages of useless dribble that is a waste of server bandwidth this should be closed.

imo all these cross over dogs they make now, just so they can have a funny cute name is stupid, labra-doodles is fair enough as they were bread for people with dog hair allergies the rest is just totally pointless


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 3, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i'm not sure, you'll have to ask Jude, the breeder. shes giving me one. but i think its about $300-$600?


 
Jesus! $600 for a mongrel??!!! I got my rotti X german shepherd for $100, and I thought that was a lot! 

They're soooo cute  Good luck with it. Have you picked out names? Boy or girl  I love mongrels, they're waaaaaay better than pure breeds.


P.S, I'm glad your not paying for it


----------



## SYNeR (May 3, 2011)

I have a jug..


----------



## Asharee133 (May 3, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> Jesus! $600 for a mongrel??!!! I got my rotti X german shepherd for $100, and I thought that was a lot!
> 
> They're soooo cute  Good luck with it. Have you picked out names? Boy or girl  I love mongrels, they're waaaaaay better than pure breeds.
> 
> ...


 lmao. thanks LL. and syner, i like your jug


----------



## Smithers (May 3, 2011)

Epic post count for a new fluffy on a reptile site...well done


----------



## Asharee133 (May 3, 2011)

yeah its scary Lol


----------



## Slo_fuzz (May 4, 2011)

Hate to break it to you but pretty much every "jug" in australia comes from a puppy farm in victoria or south australia....did a fair bit of research on the subject and despite flash websites and beautiful photos, theyre all just puppy mill puppies bred under vulgar conditions from abused parents......But go ahead, get a Jug, support puppy farms and Cruelty to Dogs!!!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

Slo_fuzz said:


> Hate to break it to you but pretty much every "jug" in australia comes from a puppy farm in victoria or south australia....did a fair bit of research on the subject and despite flash websites and beautiful photos, theyre all just puppy mill puppies bred under vulgar conditions from abused parents......But go ahead, get a Jug, support puppy farms and Cruelty to Dogs!!!


 hate to break it to you but me and my mum have know the lady since i was born and since my mum was 13 so you know, lol.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 4, 2011)

Honestly, people should really read the whole thread before jumping to conclusions


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Honestly, people should really read the whole thread before jumping to conclusions


 :lol: its all good. i tried to change the name to jackrussel x pug but iunno how


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

I don't understand why is this thread still going yet reptile related threads are getting closed anytime there is a discussion/debate such as this...?

Honestly Ash, why do you and other people feel the need to enquire about non-herp related animals on a reptile site? I'm sure there are plenty of dog forums, maybe join one of them if you haven't already..?

It is only going to end in page upon page of rubbish... If you want one of these mutts then here's a *crazy* idea for you; how about you do your own research on them and decide for _yourself_ if you would like one and if they are the right pet for you.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 4, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> :lol: its all good. i tried to change the name to jackrussel x pug but iunno how


 I think the moderators are the only ones that can change thread titles


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I think the moderators are the only ones that can change thread titles


 ahhh. okay. lol



SamNabz said:


> I don't understand why is this thread still going yet reptile related threads are getting closed anytime there is a discussion/debate such as this...?
> 
> Honestly Ash, why do you and other people feel the need to enquire about non-herp related animals on a reptile site? I'm sure there are plenty of dog forums, maybe join one of them if you haven't already..?
> 
> It is only going to end in page upon page of rubbish... If you want one of these mutts then here's a *crazy* idea for you; how about you do your own research on them and decide for _yourself_ if you would like one and if they are the right pet for you.


 i'm not asking peoples opinions to get one or not lol, i'm asking for photos.


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i'm not asking peoples opinions to get one or not lol, i'm asking for photos.



Why don't you just use Google for photos? Here's a link... LMGTFY: - Jug

Also as mentioned, I'm sure there are dog forums you could join to also view photos..


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Why don't you just use Google for photos? Here's a link... LMGTFY: - Jug
> 
> Also as mentioned, I'm sure there are dog forums you could join to also view photos..


 there is, but alot of other forums are quite slow. and i get a reply of this in like, 10sec. and i wanna see peoples personal photos .


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> there is, but alot of other forums are quite slow. and i get a reply of this in like, 10sec. *and i wanna see peoples personal photos* .


 
As appose to made up photos resulting from a Google search?.. Skimming through the pages I would say that about 25-30% of the replies have been positive and I have seen a small handful of pictures, so really was this the right place for such a thread..?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> As appose to made up photos resulting from a Google search?.. Skimming through the pages I would say that about 25-30% of the replies have been positive and I have seen a small handful of pictures, so really was this the right place for such a thread..?


 well its here now. just dont read this thread if it annoys you.


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

Given the state of your current animals, why would you even consider another pet dog anyway? Why not take care of what you already have first?

Or do you just push those things aside and make room for something new?.. What happens when that something new suffers the same fate, do you just move onto the next one, and then the next one after that?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Given the state of your current animals, why would you even consider another pet dog anyway? Why not take care of what you already have first?
> 
> Or do you just push those things aside and make room for something new?.. What happens when that something new suffers the same fate, do you just move onto the next one, and then the next one after that?


 the same fate :S? all my animals are well cared for, and happy. so dont give me crap when you dont know me.


----------



## SamNabz (May 4, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> the same fate :S? all my animals are well cared for, and happy. so dont give me crap when you dont know me.


 
Only going by what has been said by yourself in this thread..


----------



## Asharee133 (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Only going by what has been said by yourself in this thread..


 what, my dog has cancer?? thats inevitable!! shes old!! go be a douche somewhere else.


----------



## Colin (May 4, 2011)

I think this thread should be to be closed at this pont as it looks like its getting a bit too personal..


----------

